# Mundane talk about the North



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2014)

Things about the North that don't warrant a thread of their own, what happened today in your area, little events going on, bomb scares, stuff like that. 

Today I was walking into work and there was a few student-looking types with a little table set up outside the O2 full of bananas. They had a crudely made sign saying, "free bananas" and that was it. I was walking past pretty quickly cos I was late, but curiosity got the better of my and I went over.

"what's the deal?"
"free bananas"
"what do I have to do?"
"put your name, age and nationality on this piece of paper and also how many bananas you take."
"can I have 5?"
"yep"

So I took one for each person in the office. They were doing some sort of social experiment but wouldn't elaborate.  

Also, a new chilli shop opened near my work and the sell all sorts of crazy hot sauces and the like. Found some kashmiri chillies which I've been looking for for about 5 years. Result! 

What's going on in your corner of the North?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you check the bananas for hidden razor blades or poison?  

I bet the study was about sharing, and by taking five bananas instead of one you will marked down as incredibly greedy.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2014)

They put the Christmas tree up in Hebden Bridge town square today. They haven't put the lights on it yet though.


----------



## longdog (Nov 14, 2014)

I was asked by my largely absentee, drug-addled neighbours if they could borrow a tea-spoon because they'd packed for the move ( what move?  ) and they wanted a cup of tea.

#dotheythinkiwasbornyesterday
#mustbuysomeplasticteaspoonsfornexttime


----------



## longdog (Nov 14, 2014)

When I surfaced this morning the aforementioned drug addled neighbours were loading their meagre possessions in to a van in the pouring rain. In the 10 years I've been here there must have been about 20 different tenants in that flat.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2014)

They turned the lights on in Leeds last night. Sam Bailey (Xfactor winner) was the main event.

They also had this MAHOOSIVE bright light thing in the middle of the road pointing at a tiny bit of pavement. I couldn't even look in that direction it was so bright. Right opposite my fucking bustop too


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 14, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> They turned the lights on in Leeds last night.



Bad news for your retina but I've got a craving for gluhwein and bratwurst and I'm out of proper paprika so it's good news for me.  Looks like it's a trip to millenium square tomorrow.
The lights go on in Bradford tomorrow.  Xmas shite has been on the shelves in the supermarket since 7 hours past Halloween.  Fortunately no piped carols yet.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Bad news for your retina but I've got a craving for gluhwein and bratwurst and I'm out of proper paprika so it's good news for me.  Looks like it's a trip to millenium square tomorrow.
> The lights go on in Bradford tomorrow.  Xmas shite has been on the shelves in the supermarket since 7 hours past Halloween.  Fortunately no piped carols yet.


I had to endure "Last Christmas" while having my vision destroyed


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 14, 2014)

Note to self:  Bring headphones.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Note to self:  Bring headphones.


They've got a traditional-looking fun house at the fair, but it's Toy Story themed 

You're brave facing the German market on day 1 !


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2014)

The Manchester markets opened today apparently, so I'll have a wander down this weekend if it isn't too busy.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2014)

I might visit the markets on December 8th when I go to Manchester for our annual works Christmas Afternoon Tea.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 14, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You're brave



s/brave/drunk by the time I get there/g


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/what...n-dairy-northumberland-launches-grace-8110627

New Northumbeland cheese  created to honour Grace Darling


----------



## Perry Solstice (Nov 15, 2014)

I had a scone at work today which disintegrated into a thousand pieces all over my desk as soon as I touched it with my plastic knife, and which I had to glue together with butter and jam and eat like a monkey.
My sort-of-stepson (complicated) went to Bulgaria two weeks ago and brought back scabies, it turns out. Now I'm covered from head to foot in chemical warfare and my balls are on fucking fire.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 15, 2014)

The Christmas decorations were being fitted to the lampposts in Armthorpe yesterday.
Armthorpe is seeking independence from Doncaster Borough Council too, dem pesky rebels.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 15, 2014)

A new shop selling things made by local crafty people has recently opened. I am so bored I was quite excited by this but the reality was disappointing.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 15, 2014)

It's foggy in Hebden Bridge this morning. I might wear my big coat.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Nov 15, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It's foggy in Hebden Bridge this morning. I might wear my big coat.


When I got back to York last night the city was wrapped in mist. I had difficulty finding my house because everything looked completely different. I love foggy weather (and the North)


----------



## coley (Nov 15, 2014)

Manky n misty here, dogs can tek theresels for a walk.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2014)

Sweet Meiga said:


> When I got back to York last night the city was wrapped in mist. I had difficulty finding my house because everything looked completely different. I love foggy weather (and the North)



One of the things I love about commuting on intercity trains is being on early morning services through the countryside on misty mornings.  I never get bored of looking out the window as the sun rises over the Pennines.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2014)

coley said:


> Manky n misty here, dogs can tek theresels for a walk.



It's just grey and overcast here in Manchester today - but not rainy or windy.  I'm pondering whether to shift my arse and go to the xmas market by the town hall.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 15, 2014)

Foggy here in Bradford too.  Given up trying to leave the house and settled into an afternoon of beer and Playstation.  Might go to the pub this evening.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 15, 2014)

Plans afoot for temple mill (the one that used to have sheep grazing on the roof)  in leeds: https://theleedscitizen.wordpress.c...-monument-into-major-arts-and-cultural-venue/


----------



## The Boy (Nov 15, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's just grey and overcast here in Manchester


 ftfy


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2014)

Nasty incident in Hull yesterday morning.  This is the second time someone's tried to burn out that newsagent, and it's lucky no-one was hurt this time beyond a broken arm when they jumped from a window.  The OB have arrested someone, which will hopefully put a stop to whatever tf is going on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Sweet Meiga said:


> When I got back to York last night the city was wrapped in mist. I had difficulty finding my house because everything looked completely different. I love foggy weather (and the North)


Same when I came back from London on Friday night 

I also overheard this earlier in the day while down south:

"What are your plans for the weekend?"
"I'm heading up north with some mates for a night out"
"Oh, whereabouts?"
"Bolton, I think it's near Manchester"
"I'm sure it'll be awful"


----------



## Shirl (Nov 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> "What are your plans for the weekend?"
> "I'm heading up north with some mates for a night out"
> "Oh, whereabouts?"
> "Bolton, I think it's near Manchester"
> "I'm sure it'll be awful"


Cunts 
In other news, it's been foggy again today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Cunts


That was my first thought too


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 16, 2014)

Good Threadage!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 16, 2014)

My posh wanker gardening neighbors put a hanging basket up on my bracket today. Not gave me, not asked me if I wanted one, but actually hung one on the bracket of MY house.......


----------



## Shirl (Nov 17, 2014)

You'll have to get them told frieda


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2014)

Bleach it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2014)

Bit nippy today on the Prom (morecambe) today.

Pics to appear in the MVOtN thread sometime tonight


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> My posh wanker gardening neighbors put a hanging basket up on my bracket today. Not gave me, not asked me if I wanted one, but actually hung one on the bracket of MY house.......



I take we can look forward to Round 2 of the nasty neighbours saga.   

Plant some cannabis in the basket, and once it sprouts, grass them up to the police for cultivating.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I take we can look forward to Round 2 of the nasty neighbours saga.
> 
> Plant some cannabis in the basket, and once it sprouts, *grass *them up to the police for cultivating.



fixed


----------



## longdog (Nov 18, 2014)

I shall be going in to town in a bit to buy some paint.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 18, 2014)

There are two magpies at the front of the house and two at the back.
Do I,
A. Count it as double joy?
B. Count it as a boy?
C. Let the dogs out?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2014)

Kro Bar in Piccadilly Gardens has shut today, which is a shame as it wasn't a bad pub and a good location.  Due to financial problems in the company and rent increases by the new building owners apparently.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> There are two magpies at the front of the house and two at the back.
> Do I,
> A. Count it as double joy?
> B. Count it as a boy?
> C. Let the dogs out?



Or D, ignore silly superstitions.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Or D, ignore silly superstitions.



It's not my fault, I suffered from an adolescent crush on Susan Stranks!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> It's not my fault, I suffered from an adolescent crush on Susan Stranks!



Who?  Never heard of her.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 18, 2014)

A lone swan has turned up in the canal at Hebden Bridge. I have never seen a swan in the Calder Valley in 15 years, I can't help but think this is a very bad omen of some sort. It circles menacingly outside the Bike Cafe.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> A lone swan has turned up in the canal at Hebden Bridge. I have never seen a swan in the Calder Valley in 15 years, I can't help but think this is a very bad omen of some sort. It circles menacingly outside the Bike Cafe.



It means Hebden is about to be smitten by a natural disaster.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It means Hebden is about to be smitten by a natural disaster.


We can but hope a tide will come and sweep away the yummy mummies and the pointless tricket shops. Anyway I shall be safe in the unfashionable end of the valley.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> We can but hope a tide will come and sweep away the yummy mummies and the pointless tricket shops. Anyway I shall be safe in the unfashionable end of the valley.



I'm sure Shirl will be fine in her hilltop fortified liar.


----------



## Perry Solstice (Nov 18, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> There are two magpies at the front of the house and two at the back.
> Do I,
> A. Count it as double joy?
> B. Count it as a boy?
> C. Let the dogs out?



I don't know about anywhere else but the magpie population seems massive compared to what it was when I was a kid; my mother taught me the old rhyme, and doesn't like seeing one magpie on its own, which I think probably used to happen a lot. Now they're in gangs. I don't know what you get beyond the seventh secret, never to be told. Eight for some sausages, nine for a radiant luminescence, ten for a bag of shit etc


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Who?  Never heard of her.


Philistine


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> A lone swan has turned up in the canal at Hebden Bridge. I have never seen a swan in the Calder Valley in 15 years, I can't help but think this is a very bad omen of some sort. It circles menacingly outside the Bike Cafe.








Here's a photo of it from last week. Not my photo by the way, a friend on FB took it.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2014)

They are turning the christmas lights on this Thursday. I'm glad because I like it when the christmas lights are on. We have put some decorations up at work.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 19, 2014)

Pizza Hut on Jameson Street is closing down.  I can't see why as it usually seems fairly busy, and it's their only outlet in the city centre.  Not somewhere I've been in for years - probably not since I was about 14 - but sad to see it going, especially since it'll leave a gap in the street.  There's quite a bit opening up in that part of town atm, though, so I doubt the unit will stay empty for too long.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 19, 2014)

Compass arts festival is go in leeds...  There's a thing today/tomorrow in Chapeltown called 'between us we know everything', where you can 'archive' your knowledge. It doesn't have to be true 

One of my favourite artists, Brian Lobel, is doing two things: one where you can sell him a minute of your life for a quid (being rrecorded doing/saying whatever you like) and either buy it back or let someone else buy it), and another where you can apparently cuddle up and watch sex and the city with him


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 20, 2014)

There is an exhibition and talk about vintage railway posters on at Doncaster Museum on Friday this week!


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 20, 2014)

*mac jordan* ‏@*ramtops* 
Two ambulances, police car and helicopter up outside #*pearsonpark*. Anyone know what's going on? #*hull*

That's just up the road from my place.  Wonder what's going on...


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 20, 2014)

> *Phillip Norton* ‏@*phillipnorton*
> Large armed police operation ongoing in Park Grove, Hull- street cordoned off, people told to stay inside





> *Phillip Norton* ‏@*phillipnorton*   Attention seems to be focused on a property near Princes Avenue. Residents told to go inside and away from windows



Blimey.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hull Street Blues


----------



## Shirl (Nov 20, 2014)

They've lit the tree up in the square. I'm not keen, it has light streamers hanging down. I prefer garlands wrapped around


----------



## The Boy (Nov 20, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It means Hebden is about to be smitten by a natural disaster.


That time of year again?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2014)

It's grey, cold, wet and miserable outside but my summer pots of red geraniums are still flowering and cheering me up when I look out of the window.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2014)

Shirl said:


> They've lit the tree up in the square. I'm not keen, it has light streamers hanging down. I prefer garlands wrapped around



Don't worry, it'll soon by January so you won't need to look at the horrible tree for much longer.  

I've not seen the lights in Manchester yet - they were switched on the other week I think, a bit before the markets opened.  Might wander tomorrow if I can be arsed.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2014)

Yesterday I went into Betty's in Ilkley for my usual fat rascals and they are already doing the christmas version, bloody gorgeous


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 22, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It's grey, cold, wet and miserable outside but my summer pots of red geraniums are still flowering and cheering me up when I look out of the window.


Mine too! They've been going for months


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Mine too! They've been going for months


I expect the first serious frost will see them off


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Nov 22, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yesterday I went into Betty's in Ilkley for my usual fat rascals and they are already doing the christmas version, bloody gorgeous


Did you have to spend a long time in the queue? In York it seems impossible to get in without having to wait for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2014)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Did you have to spend a long time in the queue? In York it seems impossible to get in without having to wait for at least 30 minutes.


No, I was in there at 10am. There's usually a big queue for the tearoom from around 11am but if you gently nudge the queuers out of the way, there's only ever a civilised group in the shop area.
Ilkley's very genteel don't you know


----------



## kebabking (Nov 23, 2014)

Scarborough is quite good - we had an excellent fish and chips, the child went in the sea, and then we sat down by the spa bit and watched the waves crash over the sea wall and bounce of the bonnet/windscreen/roof. said child found this _highly_ amusing...

on holiday in the North York Moors. i got a trip to the seaside and an early morning shoot in in one winter day - its possible that this is the best place ever..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

kebabking said:


> Scarborough is quite good - we had an excellent fish and chips, the child went in the sea, and then we sat down by the spa bit and watched the waves crash over the sea wall and bounce of the bonnet/windscreen/roof. said child found this _highly_ amusing...
> 
> on holiday in the North York Moors. i got a trip to the seaside and an early morning shoot in in one winter day - its possible that this is the best place ever..



I always liked the North York Moors - some great places there.  Brimham Rocks fascinated me as a kid, and Sutton Bank is amazing for the view:


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2014)

Sutton Bank is my favourite place for parking up and just looking


----------



## kebabking (Nov 26, 2014)

Northern history buffs:

could anyone tell me about, or point me in the direction of a good book about, the Prince Bishops of Durham?

i know they were installed by the early Normans, and that they were a real secular/legal/military power in the 1100's, but i'm interested in how they went from being the major power north of the Trent to 'just' Bishops - when did their _actual, _rather than theoretical_,_ military power/role end, how did they interact with the rising power and roles of the Percy's, the Nevilles, and then the Yorkist, Tudor and Stuart Council of the North?

chars...


----------



## The Boy (Nov 26, 2014)

kebabking said:


> Northern history buffs:
> 
> could anyone tell me about, or point me in the direction of a good book about, the Prince Bishops of Durham?
> 
> ...



This thread is for mundane talk.  You'll be wanting the "Interesting Talk About the North" thread.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 26, 2014)

Finally, it sounds as if Hull City Council are starting to do something about some of the eyesores in the city, starting with this place:






The Lord Line building used to be trawler company offices.  It's been derelict since the 1980s, but its owners have done nothing with it except demolishing a few smaller buildings around it.  Finally, the Council has said it's going to spend 50k to make it safe - which it isn't atm - and bill Manor Property for the work.  Good.  Manor are a blight: they own several large buildings in and around the city, but for some reason it seems to suit them to sit back and watch them decay rather than actually doing anything with them.  Sounds as if the Council are going to try and change that, and good luck to them.


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It's grey, cold, wet and miserable outside but my summer pots of red geraniums are still flowering and cheering me up when I look out of the window.


Aye, ours are as well,flowered all last winter, proper hard our Northern geraniums


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2014)

Northumberland CC is moving its headquarters from the posh end of Morpeth to the centre of Ashington, the squealing coming from certain Tory councillors in the media is music to me lugs.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 27, 2014)

_*Sixteen thousand bodies*_ are going to be exhumed in Hull ahead of the Castle Street upgrade work.


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2014)

It's the relentless casual racism that gets me down. 

Oh, are they closed? 
- Yeah. It'll be fucking prayer time I bet. I need some beer, and he's fucking praying. 
Er, right. Well it says 'back in 5 minutes', so I'll come back in a bit. 
- That's what they're like, you see. A hardworking man needs drink, and he's on his fucking mat. 
Well I'm not actually sure they're Musl....
- Doesn't matter, they all fucking do it. 20 times a day on the fucking mat. 

etc.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2014)

moose said:


> It's the relentless casual racism that gets me down.
> 
> Oh, are they closed?
> - Yeah. It'll be fucking prayer time I bet. I need some beer, and he's fucking praying.
> ...


Depressing, isn't it?


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup, and seemingly relentlessly inevitable. Sometimes we place bets on how far into the conversation you can get before it starts.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't fathom out why the Avenues Advent Calendar is in the news: they've done it every year since 2000.  It's a nice little initiative, though.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 19, 2014)

One that's going to affect most of us in the north:





Fuck's sake.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> One that's going to affect most of us in the north:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, looking at the table on the BBC it is striking how once again, areas which are more affluent are suffering less.  Exactly the same as the government did with the cuts from 2010 - twats.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Exactly the same as the government did with the cuts from 2010 - twats.



And every year since, as far as local government expenditure goes.  I think it was the Mayor of Liverpool who pointed out a few months ago that there's a striking coincidence between areas that have done best out of it and areas that traditionally vote Tory.  So in other words the government is systematically screwing over the cities to protect its own electoral heartland.  Not only is that utterly cynical but it's also exceptionally stupid: the northern cities contribute far more to the UK economy than the Tory-voting shires, and damaging their economies is short-sighted in the extreme.  Yet more evidence that the Tory party shouldn't be allowed to run so much as a whelk stall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> And every year since, as far as local government expenditure goes.  I think it was the Mayor of Liverpool who pointed out a few months ago that there's a striking coincidence between areas that have done best out of it and areas that traditionally vote Tory.  So in other words the government is systematically screwing over the cities to protect its own electoral heartland.  Not only is that utterly cynical but it's also exceptionally stupid: the northern cities contribute far more to the UK economy than the Tory-voting shires, and damaging their economies is short-sighted in the extreme.  Yet more evidence that the Tory party shouldn't be allowed to run so much as a whelk stall.



There was some research done by the House of Commons Library which showed exactly that pattern - harshest cuts to Labour councils, middling cuts to Lib Dem ones, and surely just a complete coincidence, the least cuts to Tory councils.  Basically looks similar to gerrymandering on a national scale, and I'm surprised more hasn't been made of this.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There was some research done by the House of Commons Library which showed exactly that pattern - harshest cuts to Labour councils, middling cuts to Lib Dem ones, and surely just a complete coincidence, the least cuts to Tory councils.  Basically looks similar to gerrymandering on a national scale, and I'm surprised more hasn't been made of this.



It is, although tbf some Tory-voting areas haven't done all that well either and have been quite vocal about it via the Local Government Association, which IIRC is chaired by a Tory.  It's true that the overall picture shows Labour-voting areas being hit hardest, but there are enough counter-examples to muddy the waters a bit, which I suspect is why more hasn't been said.  Still ought to be, though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> It is, although tbf some Tory-voting areas haven't done all that well either and have been quite vocal about it via the Local Government Association, which IIRC is chaired by a Tory.  It's true that the overall picture shows Labour-voting areas being hit hardest, but there are enough counter-examples to muddy the waters a bit, which I suspect is why more hasn't been said.  Still ought to be, though.



I'll see if I can find the HoC research online - it would be interesting to see what it says in detail, and look whether the pattern has remained the same since 2010.


----------



## longdog (Jan 1, 2015)

My toilet seat has broken.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 1, 2015)

Cracking fireworks display in Manchester last night


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 1, 2015)

I miss my local chippy.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2015)

Hull City Council to discuss the plan to set up a new 'company' to run cultural and leisure services.  I was dead against this when I first heard about it - it sounded like a plan to attack staff terms and conditions, and slash services - but I had a pint with a mate who works in the city museums service recently, someone whose political views are pretty similar to mine, and he convinced me it's actually a good idea because it will allow them to bypass some of the council bureaucracy and run their own publicity and web services, among other things, which will a) save money, and b) allow for more bespoke and agile back-office functions, rather than shunting everything through a bureaucracy geared mainly to running bin collections and social care services.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 6, 2015)

Last night at York Railway Station a random bloke came up to me and asked if I needed a hand with my massive suitcase.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Last night at York Railway Station a random bloke came up to me and asked if I needed a hand with my massive suitcase.


Did you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2015)

Apparently, according to some blokes in the The Devonshire (Grassington) last week, Bruce Springsteen knows someone who knows someone else who knows another someone who has a connection to Grassington so maybe he will be on the bill at the Grassington Festival....though if he is it'll be too expensive...and they'd never keep it secret....what with Twitter and everything.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 6, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you?


No because I didn't want to bother him. Two seconds later though I regretted it (typical of me) because I was exhausted after travelling for 15 hours and he had been really kind and helpful. In any case it was a lovely welcome back


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

kebabking said:


> Northern history buffs:
> 
> could anyone tell me about, or point me in the direction of a good book about, the Prince Bishops of Durham?
> 
> ...



I don't know much about them to be honest, but there appear to be a few books available going by a quick google search on 'history of the prince bishops'.  Worth having a delve to see which ones look promising.


----------



## coley (Jan 19, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't know much about them to be honest, but there appear to be a few books available going by a quick google search on 'history of the prince bishops'.  Worth having a delve to see which ones look promising.


Where the hell are you hiding? You do know @teucher is trying to be the 'cock of the walk' in yer absence?
Mind you, he's successfully managing to make an utter cock of himself


----------



## longdog (Jan 21, 2015)

"CAMPAIGNERS wanting to create a wartime memorial at a bomb-damaged cinema have welcomed Hull City Council's decision to issue a compulsory purchase order (CPO) on the building."

http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/Hull...ory-purchase/story-25895533-detail/story.html







About bloody time.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2015)

This isn't really mundane as it's the best thing to happen here in a generation, but...






Construction work starts today.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2015)

With apologies for the Lib Dem scumbag on the left, the ground-breaking ceremony on Alexandra Dock this afternoon:


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 23, 2015)

In case anyone in London has been wondering where _Tattershall Castle_ has got to, we've got her.  She's been towed up to Hull - from where she used to operate - for a refit at a local ship repair yard.  Shame she has to go back, really.


----------



## longdog (Jan 24, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Shame she has to go back, really.



Oh Christ! Don't say that or you'll have the bobble-hats at the Hull Daily Mail starting a campaign to keep her like the "Let's Bring 500 tonnes of mud, rust and concrete back from Grimsby" fiasco with the _Lincoln Castle_.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> In case anyone in London has been wondering where _Tattershall Castle_ has got to, we've got her.  She's been towed up to Hull - from where she used to operate - for a refit at a local ship repair yard.  Shame she has to go back, really.


Unlikely that any Londoners would see this reassuring announcement in this thread though eh.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Unlikely that any Londoners would see this reassuring announcement in this thread though eh.



It's a device to lure you into the northern forum.  

Or maybe I just posted with a couple of pints inside me and wasn't thinking.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2015)

longdog said:


> Oh Christ! Don't say that or you'll have the bobble-hats at the Hull Daily Mail starting a campaign to keep her like the "Let's Bring 500 tonnes of mud, rust and concrete back from Grimsby" fiasco with the _Lincoln Castle_.



I had cause to speak to the leading light in that little debacle before Christmas.  Let's just say that the phrase 'likes the sound of his own voice' is quite apt.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 28, 2015)

About an inch of snow in Bradford in the last 10 minutes.  I am bored of winter and can't wait for spring.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 12, 2015)

Hull City Council leader's budget statement 2015-6.  Not as dry as it sounds and highly illuminating for anyone wanting to know just what the filthy scum coalition are doing to the northern cities - which, in the end, contribute far more to the UK economy than no-mark Tory-voting towns in Surrey that have barely noticed the difference.

God I hope the Tory candidate who's been sticking her pointless leaflets through letterboxes recently tries to doorstep me in the run up to the election.  If I don't reduce her to tears in the street I'll consider the day a failure.

There is a bit of good news from Hull today, though.  #energyestuary


----------



## longdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Yet again Hull City Council have failed to respect the city's status as the traffic-dodging capital of the western world.

"Green light for 12 pedestrian crossings at Ferensway, Beverley Road, Spring Bank and Freetown Way junction"






http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/Gree...gs-Ferensway/story-26070813-detail/story.html

I for one will be boycotting these so called 'safety improvements' and will taking my traffic dodging elsewhere.

It's political correctness gawn maaaad.. etc.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 27, 2015)

The MEN website has a series of photos showing Manchester buildings before they were cleaned up after the Clean Air Act  - here's the art gallery:


----------



## The Boy (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't be the person to think they looked better when they were dirty, can I?


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 27, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I can't be the person to think they looked better when they were dirty, can I?


Well I guess they have a bit of gothic drama about them


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 18, 2015)

There was a small ceremony in Hull yesterday to mark the last attack Luftwaffe attack to affect civilians in Britain, on 17 March 1945, when a lone bomber flew up the Holderness Road machine-gunning.  Thirteen people died.  I knew about the attack, but I'd no idea the ceremony was taking place.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 1, 2015)

There's now a cereal cafe in Manchester  so you don't have to go down to that London to experience one 
https://twitter.com/blackmilkcereal


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> There's now a cereal cafe in Manchester  so you don't have to go down to that London to experience one
> https://twitter.com/blackmilkcereal



One place I won't be going!


----------



## kebabking (Apr 1, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> There's now a cereal cafe in Manchester  so you don't have to go down to that London to experience one
> https://twitter.com/blackmilkcereal



one more city goes on the list...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

Following a fire at some industrial unit in East Manchester the other day, the foam used by the fire brigade mixed with detergent inside the place inside and caused this impressive sight on the nearby Ashton Canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

And how about these for proper hard Northern birds of prey:

Eating left over kebab.






And clearly a native Northerner, here is one eating a pie.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And how about these for proper hard Northern birds of prey:
> 
> Eating left over kebab.
> 
> ...


Maybe it'd had a few pints earlier


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe it'd had a few pints earlier



No reports of birds of prey robbbing pharmacies for painkillers so far - unlike the crisp-stealing seagul.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2015)

Farage was in Grimsby yesterday, spewing drivel about the renewables industry (all subsidised ... unviable ... won't be here in a generation ... blah blah blah - and this from a man who thinks nuclear energy is viable) and promising that if the UK leaves the EU the Humber will somehow rediscover its lost glory days as a fishing centre.  The fishing issue might have some resonance, given that the EU hasn't worked in favour of the fishing industry here, but hopefully his comments on renewables will scare people away once they realise he's putting vast investments and thousands of jobs at risk.  Shame the cunt didn't fall in the docks and drown.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2015)

Leeds' Merrion Centre doing their bit to make the holidays special:






Though this kind of ruins the magic a little:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 9, 2015)

'Magical' isn't the word that springs to mind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 10, 2015)

To coincide with the 50th birthday of the Pennine Way, they are opening a new footpath in Hebden Bridge that forms a loop to link to it (Shirl might know about this already).  The whole route is a circular one, so quite handy to transport and stuff, and it includes a bit of the PW itself.

There are more details on the sites below:

http://www.hbwalkersaction.org.uk/pennine-way.html

http://www.hebdenbridgeloop.org.uk/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 19, 2015)

Just heard tonight that they are getting rid of the awful 'Berlin Wall' in Manchester's Piccadilly Gardens.  About time too - it is a bloody monstrosity.  They've been talking about it for ages, but presumably they've came to some kind of agreement - and hopefully whatever replaces it will be at least marginally less ugly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 22, 2015)

There is a harris hawk that has taken up residence in Ancoats in Manchester, and is allegedly trying to catch cats and small children.  Might have to go there to see if I can see it.  

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...er-news/prey-ancoats-huge-harris-hawk-9096479


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 2, 2015)

Some nice old railway posters in an article in the BBC, and created by a bloke from Seaton Carew.  

Redcar doesn't look as nice as it appears in this picture though.


----------



## kebabking (May 2, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Some nice old railway posters in an article in the BBC, and created by a bloke from Seaton Carew.
> 
> Redcar doesn't look as nice as it appears in this picture though.



i could happily wallpaper my entire house in those posters and old Bartholomew maps - i fear however that i'd be living on my own.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i could happily wallpaper my entire house in those posters and old Bartholomew maps - i fear however that i'd be living on my own.



I've always wanted OS map wallpaper.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2015)

It seems that London Road Fire Station in Manchester is finally being put up for sale by the current owners Brittania Hotels.  There have been so many false starts and problems with this lovely old building I hope it is sold to someone who will restore it to its former glory.  The City Council are still going ahead with another Compulsory Purchase Order - presumably as a fallback if the sale doesn't go ahead.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...er-news/london-road-fire-station-sold-9153627


----------



## The Boy (May 3, 2015)

Excellent(ish) news.  Manchester has so many lovely buildings, but it would be a shame to see something like that go - not least cos it would inevitably be replaced by something bobbins.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Excellent(ish) news.  Manchester has so many lovely buildings, but it would be a shame to see something like that go - not least cos it would inevitably be replaced by something bobbins.



There are a lot of bobbins modern buildings around - I always wonder what they will look like in 30 years time.  Shite probably.


----------



## kebabking (May 3, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've always wanted OS map wallpaper.



i had it once - a wall covered in 1:50,000 that went from York and Lancaster to Berwick-upon-Tweed and Arran. quite expensive wallpaper, and it made me look like some maniacal bond villan, but i liked it. 

i'd go for the 1960's Bartholomew maps now - much better colours.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 3, 2015)

Wray Scarecrow festival closes tomorrow.  Was planning on going today but it is a bit grey and drizzly, sadly. Probably still go and just get wet 

https://www.facebook.com/wrayscarecrows


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i had it once - a wall covered in 1:50,000 that went from York and Lancaster to Berwick-upon-Tweed and Arran. quite expensive wallpaper, and it made me look like some maniacal bond villan, but i liked it.
> 
> i'd go for the 1960's Bartholomew maps now - much better colours.



For colour geological maps would be great - lovely and bright.  Here is Shropshire:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 4, 2015)

There is a nice little exhibition of ceramics and far eastern laquered items in Manchester Art Gallery at the moment - had a look round yesterday.  The lacquered stuff is amazing - worth a visit to marvel at how intricate it is.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2015)

There are some pictures of the inside of London Road Fire Station in the local rag.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ws/london-road-fire-station-exclusive-9309008

Here is one of the cupboard where the pole was down to the fire engines.


----------



## Roadkill (May 28, 2015)

Fuck me, I knew this was being talked about but didn't ever believe it would happen: Hull to host the Turner Prize in 2017.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 29, 2015)

A museum* that houses the world's largest working steam mill engines is threatened with closure due to a whopping water bill from United Utilities.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-32895571 

They only fire up the engines once a month due to fuel costs (which is understandable), and the next time is 7 June.  It looks easy enough to get to on the tram, so I'm going to visit next weekend and do my bit to support them.  

http://www.ellenroad.org.uk/home 

*which I admit I've never heard of before.


----------



## The Boy (May 29, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A museum* that houses the world's largest working steam mill engines is threatened with closure due to a whopping water bill from United Utilities.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-32895571
> 
> ...


If I'd known that was there I'd have made an effort to visit. 

Cooperatives museum also in Rochdale is worth a visit if you're going that way anyway.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 9, 2015)

I had a great day in Bolton. Went to the museum which was great and includes an aquarium. Wandered around the market,had a fucking amazing curry from a Cameroonian stall and was amazed to find the market includes a bar! Then went to abandoned house over past Belmont for a picnic tea. It was all good.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 14, 2015)

The Joy of Sheff.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 14, 2015)

Lewis's cafe Lancaster.
overheard from nearby tables
-he's gone bankrupt
-she's got some betnovate for her leg
-Mr x, the landlord, has been arrested
-that new burger bar has opened
Etc, blah


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2015)

The Boy said:


> If I'd known that was there I'd have made an effort to visit.
> 
> Cooperatives museum also in Rochdale is worth a visit if you're going that way anyway.


Is the co-op museum any cop with a kid?. He doesn't ask for much, generally anything with button will amuse him for 10 mins. I can only imagine it being very dry from the perspective of a 4 yr old but I'd like to go myself.


----------



## josef1878 (Jul 24, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> I had a great day in Bolton. Went to the museum which was great and includes an aquarium. Wandered around the market,had a fucking amazing curry from a Cameroonian stall and was amazed to find the market includes a bar! Then went to abandoned house over past Belmont for a picnic tea. It was all good.



The guy who runs the Cameroonian food stall is a star and his food is excellent. He likes singing very loudly at his customers 

There's more than one bar in the Market Hall too


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd been wondering what the impact of all the problems at Calais might be on the ports elsewhere in the country, and sure enough today's HDM has a story that lorry traffic through Hull has rocketed, especially on the Hull-Zeebrugge route.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2015)

Spitfire alert.  Those in Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire, Lincolnshire and East Yorkshire who like old planes might want to look up between 4 and 5 this afternoon.  I shall be timing my walk home to coincide with the flight over Hull.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 12, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Spitfire alert.  Those in Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire, Lincolnshire and East Yorkshire who like old planes might want to look up between 4 and 5 this afternoon.  I shall be timing my walk home to coincide with the flight over Hull.



Dare I say, thanks for the heads up!


It would make my day just to hear them, thanks.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2015)

I hope you didn't spend ages looking up yesterday, Sprocket. I cocked up: it wasn't yesterday, it's today.


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 14, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Some nice old railway posters in an article in the BBC, and created by a bloke from Seaton Carew.
> 
> Redcar doesn't look as nice as it appears in this picture though.


Dont suppose the power station was built in the glory days of steam either. Redcar beach is ok as long as you dont look to the left


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2015)

It's the 190th anniversary of the opening of the Stockton and Darlington Railway today.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 4, 2015)

We'll have to start planning what to do for the bicentenary.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 7, 2015)

There's a hell of a lot of building going on at the moment.  The city centre is pretty much one big construction site as the 'public realm' development stuff gets under way, and a few old buildings behind Ferensway are being cleared ready for the Hilton hotel that's to be built next year.  The new fire station is scheduled to go up around there too, as is a new technical college.  The Fruit Market area is being comprehensively redeveloped, and the new C4Di building there is taking shape fast.  Out in the east construction work on the Siemens factory at Alexandra Dock is proceeding apace, whilst in the north the university is spending a fortune on refurbishing some existing buildings and sticking up a huge new halls of residence, and there's a whacking great housing development going up in a previously nasty area of south-west Hull.  All rather encouraging.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2015)

> * Leeds pub garden floods, men go for pint anyway *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/34836397/leeds-pub-garden-floods-men-go-for-pint-anyway


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh an in other Leeds news that reached me today:



> Frack Free Leeds
> 
> Brilliant news! Local people have shown that we don't want fracking here...and the council agree!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 7, 2015)

the electricity is back on in most of Morecambe/Lancaster, post flood, thankfully


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 8, 2015)

Another young guy has disappeared near the river on his way home from a night out.  Hoping for the best, of course, but I can't help thinking I can predict the HDM headlines a few tides from now...


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2016)

Some kind of organised motorbike mayhem in Leeds tonight.

About 100 motorbikes have been racing around the City Centre (on pedestrianised bits, too), Burley, Kirkstall and Armley. The police have closed off one of the major roads and have had the helicopter out after them, but they're still bezzing about now - can hear bikes outside my house


----------



## boohoo (Oct 31, 2016)

motorbikes? That's not very mundane.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2016)

boohoo said:


> motorbikes? That's not very mundane.



We had the same thing London last night...they travel 

Masked bikers cause 'carnage' on Halloween rideout on London's streets


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2016)

boohoo said:


> motorbikes? That's not very mundane.


You're right actually. Maybe should've had its own thread. Especially as it seems to be not confined to Leeds: Masked bikers cause 'carnage' on Halloween rideout on London's streets


----------



## boohoo (Oct 31, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> You're right actually. Maybe should've had its own thread. Especially as it seems to be not confined to Leeds: Masked bikers cause 'carnage' on Halloween rideout on London's streets



the 'not mundane talk about the north' thread?  (for talk that isn't mundane)
And bike people causing 'mayhem' around halloween thread


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2016)

boohoo said:


> the 'not mundane talk about the north' thread?  (for talk that isn't mundane)
> And bike people causing 'mayhem' around halloween thread


quiet bat people vs loud bike people - the next battle after brexit


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> quiet bat people


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>



exactly


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> exactly


Let's hope the motorway mingebags don't turn up


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Let's hope the motorway mingebags don't turn up


Mingebags?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2016)

1. It was dark coming home from work yesterday and I realised the lane up
to my gaff doesn't have any lights  

B. It's cold today, and probably only going to get colder


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> 1. It was dark coming home from work yesterday and I realised the lane up
> to my gaff doesn't have any lights
> 
> B. It's cold today, and probably only going to get colder


You'd better get used to the frozen North. None of this London urban heat island anymore. :


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'd better get used to the frozen North. None of this London urban heat island anymore. :


I'll have to  I was born south of the South Downs so I won't like it, but needs must/owt or nowt


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mingebags?


It's a quote from The Thick Of It 



> I don't know if you've met Mrs Susan Doherty? Mrs Doherty is a quiet fucking batperson, or a fucking motorway mingebag, or whatever the fuck we're calling these fickle shits this week.





5t3IIa said:


> 1. It was dark coming home from work yesterday and I realised the lane up
> to my gaff doesn't have any lights
> 
> B. It's cold today, and probably only going to get colder


5t3IIa heading to work recently


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2016)

>.<


----------

